# Spring Special



## Accuran (Jul 11, 2004)

Just has Kelly Allen has mentioned in his new book “So You Want to be a Haunt Entrepreneur” *'Marketing is one of the most exciting aspects of operating a haunted attraction;'*

And Haunt Inspirations wants to help you out with making marketing exciting!
We are having a spring special...Custom Advertising Package Check it out!! advertising package

Hurry up, quanity is limited!!

For Kelly Allens book, click here 
“So You Want to be a Haunt Entrepreneur”


----------

